# HAMRADIO MARKET > สินค้าที่ซื้อและขายเสร็จสิ้นแล้ว >  ปิดกระทู้ขาย ICOM IC-T22A สภาพส่งประกวดพร้อมกล่อง ขอบคุณ HAMRADIO.CO.TH

## jgm

ICOM IC-T22A สภาพส่งประกวดพร้อมกล่อง เลขซีเรียลที่เครื่องตรงกันกับกล่อง ราคา 10,000 บาท  ติดต่อสอบถามข้อมูลก่อนหรือซื้อโทร.086-860-3888


















ขอสงวนสิทธิ์ไม่รับจอง ท่านโอนแล้วแจ้งยืนยันการโอนถือว่าท่านตกลงซื้อ

----------


## GOSASA

สวยจัดไปครับ

----------


## jgm

> สวยจัดไปครับ


ขอบคุณมากครับ

----------


## jgm

ปิดการขาย
ขอบคุณครับ

----------

